
Reproducing Young's experiment at home - protomikron
http://www.teralab.co.uk/Experiments/Youngs_Slits/Youngs_Slits_Menu.htm
======
gus_massa
I think you should change the title in the page, or at least highlight what is
unexpected.

Short version: Mark as bold the sentence "This experiment goes a step further
by performing it one photon at a time to show the interference of single
photons."

Long version:

First I was not sure what was the Young's experiment. I know the double slit
experiment but I didn't know that Young was the creator. Perhaps this varies
from one country to other, or from university to other, or from one major to
other, ...

Second, I thought it was the usual double slit experiment. Build some slits in
aluminum foil, a laser, a ccd camera and call it a day. The one photon at a
time was unexpected.

I propose a new title, something like "Reproducing Young's double slit
experiment at home with one photon at a time". It's a little too long, ...

~~~
protomikron
I would, but it seems I am not able to change the title anymore. I have an
"edit" option in my comments, but maybe this functionality does not work for
submissions? In particular I am not the author of the linked page.

------
protomikron
I found this page via [http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/54052/is-it-
possi...](http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/54052/is-it-possible-to-
reproduce-double-slit-experiment-by-myself-at-home) and I think it is really
interesting.

Furthermore it is interesting to know that one might consider the technology
on the page quite oldschool, however its most important value is the text and
the images in the description and they are provided by good old HTML.

